# Hoarders church..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2018)

I have been meaning to visit here now for ages,but never got around to it,there was always something else to see.i knew it was a church full of stuff all over the floor.so on arecent trip to Scotland I decided to give it a look on the way home.i am glad I did now as I loved the place but its such a strange place.filled with all sorts of stuff but it was the old dolls everywhere that did it for me.its a 35mm prime lens heaven.i could have spent hours in here.the place has a real surreal and strange feel to it.i know brewtal had benn here the day before and he will echo what I say about the place,especially when he got there in the dark.the girlfriend who has been before was telling me that it was used for residential use hence the beds.and they liked bric and brac,sadly the building is in a bad state,the wall are slowly giving and without any work on it wont survive too many more harsh Scottish winters.


----------



## Potter (Feb 1, 2018)

It's great to see more of this place. So much cool old stuff.


----------



## Electric (Feb 1, 2018)

By God, that makes my home look tidy.
Looking, err, creepy but great, Mikeymutt.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 1, 2018)

Lots of creepy dolls. There's enough stuff to hold a jumble sale. Maybe that was the original plan for this place.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 1, 2018)

Awesome. Great photos.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 1, 2018)

Thats a pretty special place even if slightly freaky!
Amazingly untouched, but I assume its pretty remote? Nice images as always!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 1, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> There's enough stuff to hold a jumble sale. Maybe that was the original plan for this place.


Just a redundant Kirk/Chapel that became the residence of a family of collectors - the hobby then turned into an obsession obviously. One tends to fill the available space in situations like that, and this place is big.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you all.i guess they moved out due to the building because of the unstable nature of the building.the far end the wall is collapsing which has caused a whole window to fall out.they were certainly collectors as ds says it is a big space to fill.and they certainly done that


----------



## Malenis (Feb 1, 2018)

Great photos!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 1, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> I guess they moved out due to the building because of the unstable nature of the building.the far end the wall is collapsing which has caused a whole window to fall out.



Once again Mikey a very nice set of images. I like this one as these places always make me sit back and think about what went wrong! 

I have always found it somewhat amusing when people get on their high horses and slag off modern buildings and techniques, whilst praising the old. Dig into the foundations or remove the plaster work and panelling of many medieval properties and the work of the 'cowboy' or 'inexperienced' will be revealed. There was no scientific evidence used in the digging of foundations and there are plenty of examples of 'extra buttressing' added during, or just after building finished - because structural movement was detected. This place is a prime example of a great mass of masonry sitting on inadequate foundations - Left to function as a chapel/kirk it would probably stood until demolished, unfortunately the building works during the conversion probably started the subsequent 'collapse'. Often purchased very cheaply because of constraints placed on their subsequent use, proper conversion can be expensive. All the ones (4) I have seen in this state over the years were of the 'we'll move in and do a DIY conversion as cash becomes available' variety. Sadly it appeared that the ever increasing demands for cash to move the projects on cause the couples to split. So people; just stick to exploring these places and leave the rebuilding to others!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 1, 2018)

Bit of a nightmare that, looks like some either bought it to convert or used as a second had shop, looks more like a shit heap now. Discussing why do people get like that


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 1, 2018)

What an amazing and bizarre collection of things to be found in a church!!!! Nice one Mikey- a fantastic find


----------



## mookster (Feb 1, 2018)

Love this place so much - hopefully I'll get to see it on my next trip north of the wall!


----------



## Lormack (Feb 1, 2018)

Oh WOW!! this place looks great!! Cant believe there is still so much stuff left! Great post and now on my list of places to see


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 1, 2018)

Close up heaven you have done probably the best job I've seen of this place, excellent mate


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you all.you always think of older buildings being better built as they still stand today.but I guess so many don't stand now after being replaced over yrs.thr stronger ones last the longest


----------



## Booker50 (Feb 2, 2018)

Amazing! Although I'm not keen on the dolls lol


----------



## claire.alaxandra (Feb 2, 2018)

this place is such a wonder.. its like they were going to have a yard sale but nobody bought anything. 

great shots. i took one of my favourite pictures ever here.


----------



## smiler (Feb 2, 2018)

That's fecken unreal, loved the pics, should have bin named Mikeys/Brewtals Hareem, loved it Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 2, 2018)

You got some fantastic shots there mate! Really enjoyed this place. Definitely one of the strangest places I have ever been. Arriving at 6.30am added to the weirdness of it! Glad I was there before the sun came up and could capture it at first light. Wish I could’ve spent a bit more time there but time was against me.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 2, 2018)

Even by your sky high standards that is amazing Mikey. Surreal place beautifully photographed as always.


----------



## Luise (Feb 2, 2018)

Great stuff.. My kinda place, except the creepy old dolls!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you all I can imagine your face as you walked in here brewtal in the dark to stumble on the dolls and mannequins.the dolls made it for me


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh wow mikey, this is beautiful  My two favourite things, abandoned places and creepy dolls. Love it.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is probably the most surreal place you'll ever visit. Excellent job as ever. I wonder if anyone will get to look at the vault/crypt under the floor, when I was there the ladder had given way but perhaps one day.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2018)

Sludden said:


> This is probably the most surreal place you'll ever visit. Excellent job as ever. I wonder if anyone will get to look at the vault/crypt under the floor, when I was there the ladder had given way but perhaps one day.



So that was what down the back..I saw steps put there to go down.but never bothered.wished I had now.you are right it's the most surreal place I have ever been


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

OMG that was rather intense just strolling through your shots hahaha...all them eyes staring at you whilst takin them pics, and sum rather bazaar lookin dolls too...but I DO LOVE IT!! 

Im surprised you didn't find Brewtal still there, sleeping off a hang over in that bed ready for the next morning


----------



## Ha.zel (Feb 9, 2018)

Fantastic set Mikey! I was putting off going here as I heard a lot of the stuff had disappeared but looks as though it’s just as weird as ever!


----------

